# Xbox one s headset help (for child)



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Has anyone bought a half decent headset they’d recommend that isn’t going to break the bank as I’m looking for one for my little boy to use online for a couple of his games

Thanks


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

break the bank? budget?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Alfieharley1 said:


> break the bank? budget?


looking at probably £10 - £30 quid max


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I would consider looking for a turtle beach in that bracket.

I only use Steelseries / Razer but I play competitive on both PC & XBOX so the ones I would recommend are out of budget.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

My lad went througha series of Turtle Beach units over a period of 3 years - the first and cheapest one he had was a headband with one ear speaker, plus microphone boom. It worked but wasn't great (as much the fact you heard the outside world with your uncovered ear as much as the unit itself). He ended with a ca £80 set thats worked well for a few years now.

You could try CEX for a used / refurbed item - might mean you get a £40 rrp set for £20-25.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

I'd also suggest its worth calling at any local large Asda / Tescos near you - they often have some good deals on accessories in store that aren't always visible on their direct websites.

I'd suggest you look for wireless if you can , easier to set up, easier to use and no cables to get tangled / snagged when gaming (excited youngsters lol!!)


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Definitely have a look in CEX. You get a two year warranty with anything you buy from them, so it's definitely worth having a look. 

My son got a stealth sx02 headset. This was solely to work with the online chat element, so has one earpiece and a mic boom. This allows you to hear the game sound effects from the TV speakers. 

It plugs directly into the wireless controller, so no leads going to the xbox itself, so is largely cordless as it's only connected to the controller. 

If he's looking for a headset that channels the game sounds, it will plug into either the TV or the xbox, so will restrict his movement a bit more. 

Cheers. 

Cooks 

Sent from my Wenger 16999


----------

